# It's Spring and everything is waking up, Including spiders!!! USA Spider Chart (image)



## Thorne (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Traveler (Apr 9, 2014)

I've seen quite a few snakes already this year too!


----------



## Tude (Apr 9, 2014)

ha - been so cold for so long, saw stupid yellow sac spider barely crawl across the wall. Poor little frozen thing ... HA! Gave me plenty of time to go get official spider killer broom and get it. Those little stupid things when between clothing and you (in my case my pj's) get you good. I woke up to find one had gotten me over 30 times - three cluster spots on arm. Dam fang marks blow up like miniature volcanos and ooze. Took 6 weeks for them to go away (and yes they hurt) - still have a scar on forearm from a batch of fangs. Yep, no mercy for them in my household!


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 9, 2014)

Yum, necrotic tissue delite.


----------

